# New computer... fresh build



## BushMogulMaster (May 12, 2009)

Just finished putting together my new machine.  Working like a charm (so far......).

Specs, for those other techno-geeks out on AZ:

AMD Phenom II X3 720 (Triple core 2.8ghz Black Edition -- stably overclockable to 3.7ghz!)
Biostar TA790GX mobo (AM3)
ATI Radeon HD 3850 512mb 256bit PCI-E x16 graphics (crossfire ready)
8gb G-Skill DDR3 10600 RAM (4x 2gb) with heat spreaders
730w Raidmax PS
320gb WD SATA IIe internal hdd
320gb WD USB 2.0 external hdd
Multi-card reader
22x DVD-RW
Some semi-generic WIFI card...
External Sound Blaster Live! 24bit (reuse from the laptop...)
System cooling provided by three case fans (2x 80mm 1x 120mm)


Certainly not a monster, but definitely a huge leap beyond the capability of the laptop!  Very expandable and upgradable, when the need arises.  Bought everything from Newegg.  Pretty good deal, overall.

Dual booting with Windows 7 RC Eval and Kubuntu Linux (whatever the latest release is...)


Happy so far.  Only one brief snag, but nothing I couldn't figure out.


----------



## mondeo (May 12, 2009)

About what I'd build at this point in time, just swap out the 3850 for a 4770.

Did you try unlocking the 4th core?


----------



## RootDKJ (May 12, 2009)

Did you buy it as a bare-bones or pick out each component individually?


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 12, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Did you buy it as a bare-bones or pick out each component individually?



Picked each component individually.  I thought about grabbing a bb deal, but it's a lot more fun to do it exactly the way you want to.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 12, 2009)

mondeo said:


> About what I'd build at this point in time, just swap out the 3850 for a 4770.
> 
> Did you try unlocking the 4th core?



I picked the 3850 for the 512mb GDDR3 plus the 256bit interface.  Most of the 4000 series cards in my price range were either GDDR2 or 128 bit.  I was dead set on GDDR3 and 256bit.  And based on comparisons, this particular card is supposed to outperform some of its higher priced brothers.


I did mess a little with the 4th core.  Had trouble during boot, so I'm assuming it must have been a bad batch x4 that they disabled the 4th core and called it an x3.  Either way, this CPU far outperforms the comparably-priced Intel models, and I've read it's even better than the x4 920 and 940.  I'm impressed thus far.  Overclocking ability is pretty awesome, but I'm not going to push the limits with the retail heatsink and fan, and the "out-of-the-box" thermal compound.  If I really feel like overclocking fun, I'll probably grab a better CPU cooling setup, and definitely some decent thermal compound!

Just finished a few laps in NFS Carbon with full settings at high res.  Didn't even heat up the any of the CPU cores beyond 36 degrees (c), and the GPU maxed at 69 degrees (c).  Not bad.


----------



## Marc (May 13, 2009)

Does this mean it's time to have a KDE vs Gnome dork fight like what happens on slashdot?

Sounds like a cool set up.  Get rid of the dual boot and wean yourself off of the evil empire


----------



## mondeo (May 13, 2009)

Marc said:


> Does this mean it's time to have a KDE vs Gnome dork fight like what happens on slashdot?
> 
> Sounds like a cool set up.  Get rid of the dual boot and wean yourself off of the evil empire




Everybody knows XFfce is where it's at.


----------



## SkiDork (May 13, 2009)

did you buy it all from Newegg?

Also, the only thing that sounds a little weak are the sizes of the drives.  Why not do with 1TB drives?

Other than that, I'm certainly jealous


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 13, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> did you buy it all from Newegg?
> 
> Also, the only thing that sounds a little weak are the sizes of the drives.  Why not do with 1TB drives?



Yes, all from Newegg.


What's the point in larger drives?  Disk space is so easily upgraded, I felt it was unnecessary.  I don't even have enough media to fill one of my 320's right now.  When my needs change, it'll take me 5 minutes to throw in another SATA drive.


----------



## dmc (May 13, 2009)

Im so glad I use MACs and don't need to worry about such things...


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 13, 2009)

Marc said:


> Does this mean it's time to have a KDE vs Gnome dork fight like what happens on slashdot?
> 
> Sounds like a cool set up.  Get rid of the dual boot and wean yourself off of the evil empire



KDE 4 leaves Gnome in the freakin' dust!  No question!


If I didn't need Windows for about 3 specific programs, I would be 100% MS-FREE!  But, alas, my duties require that I continue to use some Win-specific programs (the kind that I can't get to work with Wine).

I'm actually okay with Windows 7 so far.  Definitely a big improvement over Vista.  I hated Vista... with a passion.  Almost as much as I hate Apple :angry: :flame:


----------



## SkiDork (May 13, 2009)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Yes, all from Newegg.
> 
> 
> What's the point in larger drives?  Disk space is so easily upgraded, I felt it was unnecessary.  I don't even have enough media to fill one of my 320's right now.  When my needs change, it'll take me 5 minutes to throw in another SATA drive.



true, but with video these days I can eat up 320gb in no time.  Plus the cost difference had to be minimal between 320 and 1tb

Newegg has a Samsung 1TB for  $75.  320gb are prolly in the same ballpark.


----------



## dmc (May 13, 2009)

BushMogulMaster said:


> I'm actually okay with Windows 7 so far.  Definitely a big improvement over Vista.  I hated Vista... with a passion.  Almost as much as I hate Apple :angry: :flame:



Can't understand why someone would hate Apple?  What did Apple ever do to you?   It's almost like the hatred between Ford and Chevy owners... Ridiculous...

I love my MACs...  I don't think I'll ever buy another "PC"...  
I use VMWare when I need to do something on a PC...  Works great...  Have a ton of differenent setups on a drive that i can access...

Since I don't use a PC to game anymore - I really don't need a sooped up PC...
I just need power for creating music and video now...


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 13, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> true, but with video these days I can eat up 320gb in no time.  Plus the cost difference had to be minimal between 320 and 1tb
> 
> Newegg has a Samsung 1TB for  $75.  320gb are prolly in the same ballpark.



Naw, I paid less than $50 for the 320gb.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 13, 2009)

dmc said:


> Can't understand why someone would hate Apple?  What did Apple ever do to you?   It's almost like the hatred between Ford and Chevy owners... Ridiculous...
> 
> I love my MACs...  I don't think I'll ever buy another "PC"...
> I use VMWare when I need to do something on a PC...  Works great...  Have a ton of differenent setups on a drive that i can access...
> ...



I just hate the unfair pricing structure, and I can't stand that OS.  I just don't like the interface.  It's a solid system, for sure.  More secure than Windows, absolutely.  I just don't like it.  And I really can't get over what they charge........ something in the range 150-200% of what you pay for a comparable PC.  And you can't use the "better hardware" argument... it's the same darn thing!  When two machines are both built on an Intel architecture with exactly comparable hardware, and one is price almost double the other, I think there's a problem.  I don't like Macs.  Never have, never will.


----------



## SkiDork (May 13, 2009)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Naw, I paid less than $50 for the 320gb.



well,  we can agree to disagree but getting an additional 680gb for maybe $20 to me is a no brainer.

Still, I'm interested to hear a performance report on the box once its all burned in.  Maybe run some graphic benchmark programs...


----------



## dmc (May 13, 2009)

BushMogulMaster said:


> I just hate the unfair pricing structure, and I can't stand that damned OS.  I just don't like the interface.  It's a solid system, for sure.  More secure than Windows, absolutely.  I just don't like it.  And I really can't get over what they charge........ something in the range 150-200% of what you pay for a comparable PC.  And you can't use the "better hardware" argument... it's the same damned thing!  When two machines are both built on an Intel architecture with exactly comparable hardware, and one is price almost double the other, I think there's a problem.  I don't like Macs.  Never have, never will.



See I'm just the opposite..  I like the UNIX OS...  I can do stuff with my UNIX skills a can't on a WinTel..   And i really like the Interface..   And i love the software that comes with it...

i can understand you feeling the way you do...  i know lots of people that way about Windows and only use LINUX..


----------



## SkiDork (May 13, 2009)

dmc said:


> See I'm just the opposite..  I like the UNIX OS...  I can do stuff with my UNIX skills a can't on a WinTel..   And i really like the Interface..   And i love the software that comes with it...
> 
> i can understand you feeling the way you do...  i know lots of people that way about Windows and only use LINUX..




dmc - being a MAC dummy, are you saying you've get a Unix shell available on the MAC OS?  Thats pretty cool...


----------



## dmc (May 13, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> dmc - being a MAC dummy, are you saying you've get a Unix shell available on the MAC OS?  Thats pretty cool...



MAC Leopard OS is a full on UNIX OS...  conforms to SUS v3 and POSIX 1003..  
You can write scrips in UNIX to manipulate ITunes, etc....  very cool...

Very intuitive to us UNIX/LINUX geeks...


----------



## mondeo (May 13, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> dmc - being a MAC dummy, are you saying you've get a Unix shell available on the MAC OS? Thats pretty cool...


Mac is a UNIX OS.

And I, for one, like Vista. Need to install Win7 RC, downloaded it already.

And I like overkill, but I'd probably go with dual 1TB drives in RAID 1. A lot of storage space makes it so much easier to play around with different OSs and have tons of programs.


----------



## dmc (May 13, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> dmc - being a MAC dummy, are you saying you've get a Unix shell available on the MAC OS?  Thats pretty cool...



here ya go...
http://www.apple.com/macosx/technology/unix.html


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 13, 2009)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Just finished putting together my new machine.  Working like a charm (so far......).
> 
> Specs, for those other techno-geeks out on AZ:
> 
> ...




Wow..I bought a Compaq Presario Laptop last summer for $530..you rock..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 13, 2009)

dmc said:


> Can't understand why someone would hate Apple?  What did Apple ever do to you?   It's almost like the hatred between Ford and Chevy owners... Ridiculous...
> 
> I love my MACs...  I don't think I'll ever buy another "PC"...
> I use VMWare when I need to do something on a PC...  Works great...  Have a ton of differenent setups on a drive that i can access...
> ...



Apples cost double as much as PCs..


----------



## dmc (May 13, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Apples cost double as much as PCs..



yeah... so?  It's not stopping millions of people from buying them....


----------



## RootDKJ (May 13, 2009)

dmc said:


> See I'm just the opposite..  I like the UNIX OS...  I can do stuff with my UNIX skills a can't on a WinTel..   And i really like the Interface..   And i love the software that comes with it...
> 
> i can understand you feeling the way you do...  i know lots of people that way about Windows and only use LINUX..


using vi to post up?


----------



## mondeo (May 13, 2009)

The big issue I have with Apple, beyond just the pricing, is their monopolistic practices and lack of choice. To get what I want, I'd have to go with the Macbook Pro or Mac Pro, which get damned expensive. Sure, the computer I buy/build isn't quite as capable, but the better hardware in the Pros isn't stuff I care about so there's no additional value for paying 2x for essentially no benefit.


----------



## dmc (May 13, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> using vi to post up?


----------



## dmc (May 13, 2009)

mondeo said:


> The big issue I have with Apple, beyond just the pricing, is their monopolistic practices and lack of choice. To get what I want, I'd have to go with the Macbook Pro or Mac Pro, which get damned expensive. Sure, the computer I buy/build isn't quite as capable, but the better hardware in the Pros isn't stuff I care about so there's no additional value for paying 2x for essentially no benefit.



Some people really like licorice...  Some don't....  Good to have choices...


----------



## Glenn (May 13, 2009)

Macs were neat back in the 1980's/early 1990's. Now I don't see what the big deal is. Macs remind me of those corduroy wearing, black framed glasses types that hang out in Starbucks all day reading poetry and complaining about capitalism.


----------



## dmc (May 13, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Macs were neat back in the 1980's/early 1990's. Now I don't see what the big deal is. Macs remind me of those corduroy wearing, black framed glasses types that hang out in Starbucks all day reading poetry and complaining about capitalism.



Nice...  i am hardly that..  And my friends that use MAC are hardly that...
As much as people using PCs are zitfaced kids and old farts in cubibles...

Check one out someday... Ask people that do more then create spreadsheets like some corporate automaton...   Ask someone who creates...  not crunches...


----------



## Marc (May 13, 2009)

BushMogulMaster said:


> KDE 4 leaves Gnome in the freakin' dust!  No question!
> 
> 
> If I didn't need Windows for about 3 specific programs, I would be 100% MS-FREE!  But, alas, my duties require that I continue to use some Win-specific programs (the kind that I can't get to work with Wine).
> ...



Are the 3 programs too resource intensive you couldn't run them on a virtual machine?  Sooo much more convenient than dual boot...


----------



## Glenn (May 13, 2009)

dmc said:


> Nice...  i am hardly that..  And my friends that use MAC are hardly that...
> As much as people using PCs are zitfaced kids and old farts in cubibles...
> 
> Check one out someday... Ask people that do more then create spreadsheets like some corporate automaton...   Ask someone who creates...  not crunches...



I'm just breaking stones. 

A computer is more of an appliance for me. As long as it works, runs MS Office and gets on the interweb, I'm a happy camper. Oh, and PhotoShop too.  I go with PC's because of the low cost of ownership.  I've litterally owned two in the last 10 years and they both chugged along just fine.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 13, 2009)

dmc said:


> yeah... so?  It's not stopping millions of people from buying them....



for media stuff I think Apples are better like editing videos..but for just typing and surfing does it really matter?


----------



## Marc (May 13, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I'm just breaking stones.
> 
> A computer is more of an appliance for me. As long as it works, runs MS Office and gets on the interweb, I'm a happy camper. Oh, and PhotoShop too.  I go with PC's because of the low cost of ownership.  I've litterally owned two in the last 10 years and they both chugged along just fine.



Or you could use Linux, OpenOffice and Gimp and not pay for any software


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 13, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Macs were neat back in the 1980's/early 1990's. Now I don't see what the big deal is. Macs remind me of those corduroy wearing, black framed glasses types that hang out in Starbucks all day reading poetry and complaining about capitalism.



Hipsters!!!!!!  I'm guessing not many of those types on here because skiers like capitalism so they can buy their passes..


----------



## dmc (May 13, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> for media stuff I think Apples are better like editing videos..but for just typing and surfing does it really matter?



No it does not...  Buy a $200 laptop...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 13, 2009)

dmc said:


> No it does not...  Buy a $200 laptop...



do they make them that cheap????


----------



## dmc (May 13, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hipsters!!!!!!  I'm guessing not many of those types on here because skiers like capitalism so they can buy their passes..



haha... they are all on the Teletips board


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 13, 2009)

dmc said:


> haha... They are all on the teletips board



lol..


----------



## mondeo (May 13, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> do they make them that cheap????


If you're just doing very basic stuff, $280 on Newegg. Tiny screen, and forget about even watching stuff on YouTube.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 13, 2009)

mondeo said:


> If you're just doing very basic stuff, $280 on Newegg. Tiny screen, and forget about even watching stuff on YouTube.



I'm happy with my Compaq as it retails for $700..I got a good deal at Circuit city before it went bankrupt..the HP I'm writing on now at work was almost a grand but it has a huge flatscreen monitor..


----------



## dmc (May 13, 2009)

mondeo said:


> If you're just doing very basic stuff, $280 on Newegg. Tiny screen, and forget about even watching stuff on YouTube.



Is that the LINUX appliance?


----------



## mondeo (May 13, 2009)

dmc said:


> Is that the LINUX appliance?


Asus Eee, both Linux and XP.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 13, 2009)

What is Linux?


----------



## Marc (May 13, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Asus Eee, both Linux and XP.



EeePC's do have great battery life though.  Ubuntu Eee is much faster on it than XP is.


----------



## dmc (May 13, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What is Linux?



An operating system that all the cool guys use...  

Windows vs. MAC vs. LINUX


----------



## RootDKJ (May 13, 2009)

dmc said:


> An operating system that all the cool guys use...


 :beer:


----------



## Marc (May 13, 2009)

dmc said:


> An operating system that all the cool guys use...
> 
> Windows vs. MAC vs. LINUX



No, linux is the operating system that all the guys who *think* they're cool use.

But in reality it's mostly the boomerang kids living in their mom's basement choking back the hot pockets and Rock Starr's, constantly mumbling something about how it's a good thing he's a nice guy because he could seriously send us back to the stone age with a couple of key strokes.


----------



## bvibert (May 13, 2009)

Marc said:


> No, linux is the operating system that all the guys who *think* they're cool use.
> 
> But in reality it's mostly the boomerang kids living in their mom's basement choking back the hot pockets and Rock Starr's, constantly mumbling something about how it's a good thing he's a nice guy because he could seriously send us back to the stone age with a couple of key strokes.



You live in your Mom's basement and enjoy hot pockets?

Huh, never would have guessed.


----------



## Greg (May 13, 2009)

I'm in IT and this thread is way too geeky even for me.


----------



## dmc (May 13, 2009)

Greg said:


> I'm in IT and this thread is way too geeky even for me.



there's IT... then there *IT*...


----------



## Greg (May 13, 2009)

dmc said:


> there's IT... then there *IT*...



Apparently so... :lol:


----------



## dmc (May 13, 2009)

Greg said:


> Apparently so... :lol:



IT user.... IT technicial... IT architect... IT developer...  IT weenie... :beer:


----------



## bvibert (May 13, 2009)

Greg said:


> I'm in IT and this thread is way too geeky even for me.



You're an IT poser.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 13, 2009)

dmc said:


> An operating system that all the cool guys use...
> 
> Windows vs. MAC vs. LINUX



is there powerpoint in linux?


----------



## dmc (May 13, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> is there powerpoint in linux?



There is free software available to perform Powerpoint...  I think its called Impress...

I was able to get Office for Mac... It's pretty good..  a bit different then the Windows sftwr...


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 13, 2009)

Marc said:


> No, linux is the operating system that all the guys who *think* they're cool use.
> 
> But in reality it's mostly the boomerang kids living in their mom's basement choking back the hot pockets and Rock Starr's, constantly mumbling something about how it's a good thing he's a nice guy because he could seriously send us back to the stone age with a couple of key strokes.



SAY ONE MORE WORD, AND I'LL START WITH THOSE KEYSTROKES!!! :wink:


Actually, the advantages of Linux are too numerous to note, but let's start with the concept of an uber-powerful, FREE operating system.  It's even as graphically "pretty" as Windows and OS X now, with the advent of KDE 4's desktop management, widgets, transparency, etc.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 13, 2009)

Marc said:


> Are the 3 programs too resource intensive you couldn't run them on a virtual machine?  Sooo much more convenient than dual boot...



That's a fair point.  I will play around with VMs a little.  Was really curious about Win 7, and have yet to reach a verdict.  If I like it well enough, I'll continue to dual boot.  Otherwise, I'll do some repartitioning and drop Windows all together.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 13, 2009)

Wow this thread went into a few different directions.


----------



## dmc (May 14, 2009)

dmc said:


> An operating system that all the cool guys use...
> 
> Windows vs. MAC vs. LINUX


----------



## RootDKJ (May 14, 2009)

dmc said:


>


Awesome


----------



## dmc (May 14, 2009)

LINUX is kinda cute...


----------



## RootDKJ (May 14, 2009)

dmc said:


> LINUX is kinda cute...


I'd hit that.


----------



## dmc (May 14, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I'd hit that.



Less chance of a virus...


----------



## RootDKJ (May 14, 2009)

dmc said:


> Less chance of a virus...


Yup.  I just su and then I'm root....oh wait:blink:


----------



## dmc (May 14, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Yup.  I just su and then I'm root....oh wait:blink:



nice threads...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 14, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I'd hit that.



but would you snuggle afterwards???


----------



## RootDKJ (May 14, 2009)

dmc said:


> nice threads...


yeah...


----------



## dmc (May 14, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> but would you snuggle afterwards???



With a penguin?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 14, 2009)

dmc said:


> With a penguin?



Why not..


----------

